# Cabin Fever 2013 - who's going



## Sshire (Mar 17, 2013)

With only a month until Cabin Fever, I was wondering who's going. I guess we'll be in the same area (HMEM, MEM). 
Maybe we can meet for dinner Friday. If you plan on being at the show, let us know.
Stan


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be there,  just a spectator though...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 17, 2013)

I plan on being there early and setting up a table . dave reeves , and cheepo45 will be there and i expect a place for you . I assume my friends authur and vince will be there as well. 
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 17, 2013)

I plan on being there for all 3 days this year. I'm looking forward to seeing all my HMEM friends! I have reservations at the Best Western. See you soon!;D
cheepo45


----------



## dreeves (Mar 17, 2013)

Already booked my room for 2 nights. I plan on being there by 9:30 Am on Friday. 

Dave


----------



## kvom (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm doing the Cambam presentation Friday morning; flying in Thursday (BWI) afternoon and out Saturday evening.  Already booked.


----------



## jgedde (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be there as a spectator...

John


----------



## dreeves (Mar 17, 2013)

KVOM I got lots of questions for you 

Dave


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 17, 2013)

I will be there, arriving Thursday evening, and staying on until Monday morning. Ill be in the CNC seminar on Friday, and have some models setup on Saturday and Sunday.

Monday morning Ill head north and west, to stop at Grizzly, then head toward Wyandotte the Henry Ford Museum, Greenfield Village and  NAMES. 

TWO ME SHOWS IN A WEEK!!!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be there with the Rough & Tumble folks.  Hope to see many of you there.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chucketn (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be there Sat or Sun as a spectator only. I may stay over Sat night. Any reasonable accommodations close that anyone can recommend?

Chuck


----------



## rleete (Mar 18, 2013)

Possibly going to go with a guy from this area.  If he bails out, I won't be going.  I may take a couple of engines just to set up as an exhibitor.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of moseying over.
Mosey


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 18, 2013)

If you see a  bearded old guy in a Blue electric Wheelchair, very good chance thats Me.

Be there Sat with a couple friends.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone besides the guys I mentioned need space? 

right now will probably have 5 or 6 tables set aside.  for about 6 or 7 people.
tom  and mosey are you guys exhibiting. 

chuck I have found the red roof Inn to be clean and reasonably priced IIRC about $50 a night 125 Arsenal Rd. right near where 30 and 83 intersect.  

Tin


----------



## Sshire (Mar 18, 2013)

I was thinking that we could get together at the TGIF Friday's (next door to the Best Western) on Friday evening. I'll get a head count a week or so before and call them for a large table.
Stan


----------



## Generatorgus (Mar 18, 2013)

Tin, 
I'll be showing up on Friday, I hope, if work doesn't interfer, and maybe even if it does.
Yeah, save me a place.

GUS


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm expecting to be there, as a spectator maybe a bidder.    I may even sit in on a seminar but that is hard to do with the auction going on and etc!   I've actually made out well at the auctions picking up a few things here and there to slowly expand shop and stopping by the Grizzly store if I have any money left over.  

Generally I find Cabin Fever to be both inspiring and a little embarrassing.   The quality of workmanship on display is at time overwhelming and something I'm not sure I will ever achieve.     I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Generatorgus said:


> Tin,
> I'll be showing up on Friday, I hope, if work doesn't interfer, and maybe even if it does.
> Yeah, save me a place.
> 
> GUS



I took time off.  One needs to have his priorities!


----------



## chucketn (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, Tin. I'll see if I can get in there for Friday or Saturday night. Not sure yet which days I'll be there, but I will be there.

Chuck


----------



## dreeves (Mar 18, 2013)

Chuck,  looking forward to meeting you. I will have the team build engine on display.

Dave


----------



## Path (Mar 18, 2013)

Man I wish I could get there ... but living on the West coast it's just too far away. :'(
Hope you guys have a great time and posts  lots of pictures. 
Especially Chuck and Dave with the TB 8 Build. 

Pat H.


----------



## rythmnbls (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of attending, York is about 2 hrs away. I might even drag one of my turbines along for the ride if I can knock some of the rough edges off it and if there's any interest.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 19, 2013)

> I'm thinking of attending, York is about 2 hrs away. I might even drag  one of my turbines along for the ride if I can knock some of the rough  edges off it and if there's any interest.



2 Hours, thats just getting started, Im about 11 hours.

I would really like to see a turbine, and this year there is going to be an outside area for running big or loud engines. It would be fabulous to see/hear a turbine run.

After I leave cabin fever Ive got 3 days to get to  Detroit for NAMES. Im going to visit Grizley, and there is a mechanical music place on the west edge of PA I want to see. Does anyone know of anything else worth seeing on a route more or less following I80?


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 19, 2013)

chucketn said:


> I'll be there Sat or Sun as a spectator only. I may stay over Sat night. Any reasonable accommodations close that anyone can recommend?
> 
> Chuck



Hi Chuck;

The Holiday Inn Express isn't too bad, not great either price wise.  I registered there because cheaper places where giving me time outs on their web site.  I actually believe this is my first time staying there, I've tried several over the years.  Most of the hotels near the Fairgrounds are decent.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 19, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> 2 Hours, thats just getting started, Im about 11 hours.
> 
> I would really like to see a turbine, and this year there is going to be an outside area for running big or loud engines. It would be fabulous to see/hear a turbine run.
> 
> After I leave cabin fever Ive got 3 days to get to  Detroit for NAMES. Im going to visit Grizley, and there is a mechanical music place on the west edge of PA I want to see. Does anyone know of anything else worth seeing on a route more or less following I80?



Two model engineering show back to back in one month is a bit much.   It has been a long time since I visited NAMES, mainly because I've been choosing Cabin Fever and its auction as my preferred show.   Lately it has been difficult to even think about two shows a year.

As to your question:


Consider visiting the Harley Davidson plant and taking the tour.   I was most impressed because in the industry I'm in you don't see that type of industrial machinery.  At least in my case the guide doing the tour was very skilled.
Gettysburg and other Civil War sites are near buy if that interests you.  
There are at least two railroading museums not too far from York.  I haven't visited either so I don't know the specifics.    One is in Strousburg (?sp) I believe.   
There is Hershey PA if you are into Chocolate or have kids along.  
Depending upon the path taken to i80, you could pass through Altoona PA with more railroading sites.   
You won't be too far from the Woolrich factory store which is a good place to buy fannel shirts for your self.    Or maybe better yet gifts for the significant other for being away from the house for so long.   
Be prepared for long stretches of nothing.  This site might help: http://www.pahighways.com/exits/I80exits.html.  I've driven this section of highway a couple of times it can be boring.  

I'm probably missing a few things.    I suspect the more interesting things to see will be on roads other than i80.    However do realize that a stop at Grizzley will kill a lot of time!    They do run a nice operation there.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 19, 2013)

rythmnbls said:


> I'm thinking of attending, York is about 2 hrs away. I might even drag one of my turbines along for the ride if I can knock some of the rough edges off it and if there's any interest.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve.



If you have never been to Cabin Fever before it is certainly worth going once!   I find it interesting enough that it is starting to become a habit.   I've never exhibited anything at Cabin Fever so I don't know the policies and procedures but I would suspect that they would be very happy to have a turbine displayed.   Operation of the turbine might be an issue due to noise and etcetera   The shows producers would be the people to contact.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 19, 2013)

There are so many amazing projects and people to talk to at CF it is hard to describe. there is a large boat pond for the live steam RC boats. 
a muti ton dirt pile for the RC mining operation mostly used by the drag line . there is a good sized double loop for the for the IIRC 3/4 to the foot scale live steam trains. 
I talked to Gary on the Phone a couple weeks ago he said the auction is expected to be big. He has more vendor space sold than ever before he is planning a lego build for the kids Sunday afternoon. there is going to be outside demos for the first time ever blacksmithing was mentioned. 
This is a great event for those interested in model engineering. A lot of the displays are the same year to year. folks build new stuff and new exhibiters come. 
Tin


----------



## kvom (Mar 20, 2013)

The live steam loop is for G-scale trains.  There were quite a few running last year.  Track gauge is 45mm.


----------



## jixxerbill (Mar 20, 2013)

Im still trying to talk the wife into making the 6 hour hike up there.. If she dont go then i wont make it, I cant drive that far by myself.. I like to fall asleep when I drive alone..Someone mentioned the Hershey chocolate factory, My wife and I went on a 7 day adventure on the Harley 2 years ago and went by there on the way to Maine. It was fun to visit. Bill


----------



## Sshire (Mar 20, 2013)

Ron
Two of my favorites near York
http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/
http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/

Also, national Watch and Clock Museum
http://www.nawcc.org/index.php/museumlibrary


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Wizard69, thanks for the tips. I have visited the Harley plany, and you are right it is well worth a visit.. I have also been to some of the other sites, but not the Altoona area, thats one Id like to do. And I know the I80 route, Ive driven it many times. In fact I have driven its entire length, NY to San Francisco. I am a bit of a driving nut.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sshire said:


> Ron
> Two of my favorites near York
> http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/
> http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/
> ...



Thanks for the links, those are the two railroad related sites.   I don't ever remember being there as an adult.  As for the Watch and Clock Museum I did stop there once and can recommend that place also.   It is in fact fascinating how time keeping has changed over the ages.  

Some of the railroading stuff I remember from travels as a child, Altoona is a name sure to stick in a child's mind as is HorseShoe Curve.   That was probably 45 years ago, there wasn't much there at Horseshoe curve other than a big steam engine.   Memory is fuzzy beyond that.


----------



## deverett (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm flying in from Ireland, so will be visiting as an interested observer on all 3 days.  Hope the 'heavy metal' doesn't upset my airline baggage allowance!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## elmer1893 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am getting excited about going to cabin fever for the first time, I will be
coming from Memphis TN stopping in Wytheville Va the first night them
coming up I-81 to York the next day. I have booked a room at the Best Western it seems to look ok and I think some others are staying there.
its going to be a long drive but I think it will be worth it, I plan to spend
one day at Gettysburg before I come back. My only regret is that I can't go
to NAMES this year after 6 consecutive years just cant do both  the
choice was hard to make. 
see you all at Cabin Fever.


----------



## elmer1893 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am coming from Memphis TN with a stop in Wytheville Va
I plan on getting off of I-81 probably at charlottesville va and taking
the scenic route I think highway 29 and 15 can someone familiar with this
route let me know if it is a good road, traffic conditions and speed limits
I have enough time just want to see some of virginia, if there is a better
scenic route thats not to slow let me know.


----------



## elmer1893 (Apr 5, 2013)

am coming from Memphis TN with a stop in Wytheville Va
I plan on getting off of I-81 probably at charlottesville va and taking
the scenic route I think highway 29 and 15 can someone familiar with this
route let me know if it is a good road, traffic conditions and speed limits
I have enough time just want to see some of virginia, if there is a better
scenic route thats not to slow let me know.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 5, 2013)

i wish i could go, but i have no job and no cash :/ maybe next year


----------



## Art K (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not planning to go to Cabin Fever this year. I have gone in the past but it's so soon before the NAMES show that I can't go to both. I do have in laws about a half hour away which made it convenient. Can anyone answer why they changed the date from January and August to April? 
Art


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2013)

Art it comes down risk management. the promoter of the show is one man with the help of the family. He came to the realization ONE major snow storm on show weekend and he would have lost his shirt. 
Tin


----------



## Art K (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Tin,
Unfortunately the timing is such that I'm unlikely to be in PA at that time of the year.
Art


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 6, 2013)

sorry it does not work for you . I spoke on the phone with Gary the show promoter a few weeks ago. he is expecting a great show. more vendor space sold than ever . outside activities planed. new stuff planned for the kids and young families. He is expecting a a great show. He does realize it is close to the names show. This was a decision he felt like he had to make. 
Tin


----------



## A1MACH (Apr 8, 2013)

I just wonder how many people are going to just one of the shows this year because of the dates being too close together? I have a feeling the NAMES show is going to suffer this year because of this. Gary could have bought weather insurance to cover any loss due to a snow storm! Thats just an excuse, hes a for profit show and wants all he can get. Just my opinion.


----------



## dreeves (Apr 8, 2013)

4 days to go not that I'm counting.  

Dave


----------



## kvom (Apr 8, 2013)

I went to NAMES 2 years ago and Cabin Fever last year.  CF is, in my opinion, a larger show in a better location, and better weather is a plus.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 8, 2013)

I know Gary has no interest in hurting NAMES- why would he? He has a show to run, and he does the best job he can. He would gain nothing by the end of NAMES.

NAMES seems to be able to hurt themselves just fine.  I got a mail message last week where they say Friday will be only a setup day, and in bold letters it says 'there will be no vender (sic) sales on Friday'. If they seriously plan to stop sales on Friday I will raise hell. What are we supposed to do, setup, then sit around and twiddle our thumbs? What possible reason is there to not allow vendors to sell once they are set up?

They also set a note that we will not be allowed to unload before we register. In the past we always unloaded, parked the car, then went to register when the line was short. Now we will have to park, come in and register, then go back and move the car around to the loading door, then back to park again. Why are they doing that?

As to size, NAMES advertises their 30k sq ft. Cabin Fever is 125K sq ft. Last I heard NAMES was up to 37 vendors, CF is over 215.

If NAMES dies it will be suicide by their committee, not murder by Gary.


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 9, 2013)

elmer1893 said:


> I am getting excited about going to cabin fever for the first time, I will be
> coming from Memphis TN stopping in Wytheville Va the first night them
> coming up I-81 to York the next day. I have booked a room at the Best Western it seems to look ok and I think some others are staying there.
> its going to be a long drive but I think it will be worth it, I plan to spend
> ...



For me Cabin Fever is the easier choice.   I've been to both and frankly Cabin Fever seems to be the better experience.    With the show later in the year but still at a fairgrounds I'm expecting a far more interesting event this year.   One of the reasons I go to the show is for the auctions where I seem to do 50/50 as far as good deals and why in the hell did I buy that.  However I will be more conflicted this year as they will have two or more auctions running at the same time.    Buying a Tesla coil may interfere with bidding on a machine tool or other shop goodies.  

Oh buy the way Gettysburg can easily eat up a whole day.  You may find yourself driving back in the dark.


----------



## jixxerbill (Apr 9, 2013)

elmer1893 said:


> am coming from Memphis TN with a stop in Wytheville Va
> I plan on getting off of I-81 probably at charlottesville va and taking
> the scenic route I think highway 29 and 15 can someone familiar with this
> route let me know if it is a good road, traffic conditions and speed limits
> ...


 

You could get on the Blue ridge parkway Near Hillsville or even Roanoke if you wanted .. it will take you all the way to Front Royal.. Very scenic but speed limit is 45 ..


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 9, 2013)

A1MACH said:


> I just wonder how many people are going to just one of the shows this year because of the dates being too close together? I have a feeling the NAMES show is going to suffer this year because of this. Gary could have bought weather insurance to cover any loss due to a snow storm! Thats just an excuse, hes a for profit show and wants all he can get. Just my opinion.



I'm not sure where this point of view comes from.   I was at one of the Cabin Fever weekends that happened to coincide with a significant snow storm.   You could see the stress in Gary's eyes; the last thing you need to have happen, when responsible for such a show, is to have nobody show up to buy tickets.   As to insurance I have to imagine he is paying a pretty good chunk of change already to cover his insurance responsibilities.  Further getting such insurance, at reasonable rates, isn't a piece of cake, especially when statistics are against you.  

Beyond that the fair ground location ought to allow him to steadily expand displays and support a wider array of interests.


----------

